# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Х. Резник. ШБ: неочевидные методы познания. 17.04.2021.

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021.

Х. Резник. Откуда берутся убеждения? Шримад-Бхагаватам: неочевидные методы познания.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIcL...JnF8l&index=19

----------

